# Changing Avatar



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry guys, I have spent an hour attempting to change my avatar.   At this point I feel like an old, grouchy woman and am done. I'm sure it is ridiculously simple but HELP. I went back and read how to add one originally but I want to change it.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ahh sorry to hear that frustration. Here are some steps on how to do it - - give that a try, or reply back with where it doesn't seem to be working for you. 

1. Go to your Profile (one of the middle buttons at the top of the screen).

2. Click on Forum Profile Information on the left side of the screen

3. The top 3 buttons give you three different ways of setting up an avatar:

- The first one (personalized picture) lets you choose from a small selection of existing avatars.

- The second one is if you have your own picture that is already uploaded on the web - i.e. to a photobucket or Flickr page.

- The third option lets you upload a picture from your PC. Just browse to the folder that has the picture that you want, and select it. 

4. When you're done, make sure to click on Change Profile button at the bottom of the screen!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Duh... I had done it step by step but changing profile at bottom of page. Thanks Harvey! I can't believe I spent over an hour & missed that.  

Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

But now you'll never forget and I suspect we'll be treated to an ever changing gallery of Linda's avatars.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Giving this avatar a test drive. I used to have a really cool one, but can't seem to locate it.


----------

